# Accessing coms over network

## gsfgf

How do i access one gentoo fs from another over the network? Sorry, i'm vague, but i don't know where to start. I need to be able to access file on the other coms. I nedd to know the best way and a way i can do this just by booting off the install ISO (long story).

----------

## huw

This really depends on what you need to do. If you just want to copy a couple of files across, then set up sshd on the gentoo box you want to copy from: 

```
 emerge openssh 

rc-update add sshd default 
```

 Then use scp (which is on the gentoo CD) to copy files from the host computer. 

If it's more complicated than this you need to investigate NFS - do a google search for a NFS How-to and I'm sure you'll find lots of advice

----------

## huw

Also you'll need to make sure the firewall on the host box allows incoming ssh connections  (default port is 22)

----------

